# HAUNTED RADIO: erebus, pa5, universal monsters, greenfield village, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on the Erebus Haunted Attraction's Summer blackout this weekend, Hallowe'en in Greenfield Village, Universal Monsters Ultimate Box Set, Prom Night, Paranormal Activity 5, and more!!

Then, we review the 2007 film, "Saw 4" and then the Freek brings you the tale of a nerdy window dresser who works with a window dummy that is a little too lifelike, in a story called, "The Lonely Sleep!!" All of this and so much more on the July 9 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-070914.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

